# Filtering



## booboo (Nov 6, 2014)

I recently got an all in one wine pump and love it. I took a the recommendation and got the cartridge filter as recommended. I used it two weeks ago on a batch of mead with a 1 micron filter. After filtering I bottled the mead. It looks nice and clear but I am getting a dusting of sediment on the bottom of the bottles already. I would have thought a 1 micron filter would have removed enough that this wouldn't happen. I filter beer with a 5 micron plate filter and don't get any settlement. Any ideas?


----------



## dralarms (Nov 6, 2014)

In order to get absolute filtering you need a .50 absolute filter, ain't worth it. Just filter your wine and wait 2 weeks before bottling. I almost always have a light dusting in the bottom of a carboy. Got a Muscadine right now that was filtered twice and checked today and I got a 1/2 inch layer on the bottom.


----------



## booboo (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a Buon Vino super jet filter that I have been using for years. I never had any settlement after using it. Maybe I can rig the all in one to suck the wine through the super jet filters.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree with Dralarms -

Give it some time - I can point to you where to get .45 micron filters for approx 10 dollars or so. Yes beer will not drop out as fast as wine - remember that you should only filter your wine once it is clear enough to read a newspaper through it. It is designed to polish your wine - 

can you give any more details about what you are trying to clear ?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 6, 2014)

Filtering should only be done on perfectly still and clean wine. Its not meant to pull everything out ' just polish a finished wine. At least home filtering...


----------



## booboo (Nov 6, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I agree with Dralarms -
> 
> Give it some time - I can point to you where to get .45 micron filters for approx 10 dollars or so. Yes beer will not drop out as fast as wine - remember that you should only filter your wine once it is clear enough to read a newspaper through it. It is designed to polish your wine -
> 
> can you give any more details about what you are trying to clear ?



I like to filter wine right before bottling to avoid settlement. 

The wine was clear enough to read a newspaper. Maybe the wine snuck around the filter? Maybe the filter was defective???


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2014)

There should not be any fall out after filtering with a 1 micron filter or tighter. There is something else going on like tartrates.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 7, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> There should not be any fall out after filtering with a 1 micron filter or tighter. There is something else going on like tartrates.


 

I agree with this. I had 2 batches of Bronze Muscadine that were crystal clear, filtered, then a year later tiny dark tartrate crystals even after cold stabilizing out doors in the winter for a month...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 7, 2014)

I had an issue last year with my filter where it looked like wine could get in and through the housing without ever touching the filter. I couldn't understand why I still had fine sediment in a Torrontes and Chardonnay after running them through a 1 micron filter. I trashed it and bought a replacement. That has worked fine. The sediment was not tartrate crystals. It was very fine and I'd only notice it when I first picked up a bottle that had been on its side for a while. After a little movement, it dispersed throughout the bottle and was barely noticeable. Inspect your housing, particularly the lid.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 7, 2014)

Boatboy.
Was that caused because of the hard plastic end on the filter as discussed in tips and tricks using the whole house filter ?
I will put a link up later -
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## Thig (Nov 7, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Got a Muscadine right now that was filtered twice and checked today and I got a 1/2 inch layer on the bottom.



Wow that is amazing, if you got that much sediment after filtering twice I would say it wasn't clear enough to be filtering, surprised it didn't clog the filter up fast.


----------



## booboo (Nov 8, 2014)

Thig said:


> Wow that is amazing, if you got that much sediment after filtering twice I would say it wasn't clear enough to be filtering, surprised it didn't clog the filter up fast.




The wine was clear prior to filtering but that shouldn't matter. The filter should stop any particle over 1 micron no matter how much of it there is in the wine up until the filter gets clogged enough to stop flow. 

The filter lid appears to be fine. If I blow air into the 9" dip tube that I installed it holds pressure when the output is plugged. I am going to go get some thin rubber washers to put on the top and bottom of the cartridge to make sure it is not leaking around the filter cartridge. Will try that out today.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 8, 2014)

booboo - 
please check this link - 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

I would not recommend using washers because you will not properly seal the housing. The filters are self sealing - look at an old one and you will see the imprint of the top and bottom of the housing. That is another reason to use new filters every time - and they are very reasonable. 

Please check your top and bottom housings for imperfections - like boatboy mentioned


----------



## Thig (Nov 8, 2014)

booboo said:


> The wine was clear prior to filtering but that shouldn't matter. The filter should stop any particle over 1 micron no matter how much of it there is in the wine up until the filter gets clogged enough to stop flow.
> 
> The filter lid appears to be fine. If I blow air into the 9" dip tube that I installed it holds pressure when the output is plugged. I am going to go get some thin rubber washers to put on the top and bottom of the cartridge to make sure it is not leaking around the filter cartridge. Will try that out today.



I agree but I was really referring to dralarms about his muscadine when I posted that. Muscadine is bad about the amount of pulp that you end up with.


----------



## booboo (Nov 8, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> booboo -
> please check this link -
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/
> 
> ...



I read that post prior to purchasing the filter setup. I followed it exactly including ordering the exact parts and filters from filtersfast.com. I have only used the filter one time so the filter cartridge was new. I can see the imprint on the filters so it does not make since that it is leaking around the filter. I am going to try it again today but am worried I will get the same results.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 8, 2014)

*filtration*

funny this came up I just did a short on the mini jet ,I know every one likes the allinonepump but this is my wine making buddy and I also have a all-in-one pump. Follow...............from the tool box..hope you don't mind me jumping in!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 8, 2014)

Joe
Yes the buno mini filter does work nice - I had that one and the super jet also.

The main problem is that it does spray all over the place - I see you know that as you already have a towel and a drip pan underneath your unit. 

I had to send mine in because the motor seized up after only using for less than a year.

The main thing is patience while making wine - don't filter or bottle till the wine is ready


----------



## booboo (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a buno super jet and it does a good job of filtering but it is a pain in the *** to use and does spray wine all over the place. I drape paper towels over the top to contain the spray. The all in one wine pump is way easier and if I can get the filter figured out I will be very happy.


----------



## booboo (Nov 8, 2014)

What about one of these filters?

It is expensive but I bet I could reuse it a lot. Worth messing with?


----------



## joeswine (Nov 8, 2014)

*fermentation*

*well you are correct* ,however if you notice the cart that the pump is on is of a basket design cart , not good for doing something's on so the pan supports the pump the towels are for dripping in the bottle arena and mainly to protect my floors, if you followed me you would see I use towels everywhere,to keep the staining down, if you made a lot of wine as I do then you would know you can't be to careful.
over spray is a sign that the compression bolts are not tightened properly or the filter haven't been properly infused before usages and lastly the filters or the plates are not aliened properly. I have had mine for a decade now and haven't had to send mine anywhere. I do have a *allinonepump* and have never had a need to investigate the operation of it but I have read a lot of _good things_ about it maybe some day I'll fine the need .lastly the last picture that I posted shows the unit in actual operation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2014)

booboo said:


> What about one of these filters?
> 
> It is expensive but I bet I could reuse it a lot. Worth messing with?



The filter is great but you have to have the right filter unit to go with it. For home use you could get the enolmatic filter unit and the filters cost about the same amount. I have been using the same filter for about two years. Take care of it and it'll last.


----------



## booboo (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyone try one of these filters?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 8, 2014)

booboo said:


> Anyone try one of these filters?



It appears to be a very good filter - they are similar to the ones we take on Boy Scout trips to filter the water to make it drinkable. Just make sure that it is not a carbon lined filter as that will definitely not be good for a winemaker as it pull alot of the taste away.

Please keep us informed


----------



## joeswine (Nov 9, 2014)

*filtration*

here it is.................


----------



## Sage (Nov 9, 2014)

Is that filter a one use thing? Can they be used for batches a couple days apart? Cleaned, rinsed, sanitised and reused? 

I have one coming but I'm not sure how many "uses" they are good for??


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage said:


> Is that filter a one use thing? Can they be used for batches a couple days apart? Cleaned, rinsed, sanitised and reused?
> 
> I have one coming but I'm not sure how many "uses" they are good for??



which filter are you referring to ?


----------



## cintipam (Nov 9, 2014)

My filter for my AIO doesn't look anything like Joes. It looks more like a solid tube but is made from a tightly wrapped cylinder of spun polypropylene. I have reused the same filter many times by rinsing very well after use, then putting into a freezer safe tupperware type container 1/2 filled with sanitizing strength Kmeta solution, shaking it a bit to distribute the kmeta thruout, then freezing. Day before I need to use it I put into fridge to begin thawing process. Sometimes I have to soak container in hot water to finish thawing. Biggest trick is finding a container the correct size to hold the filter. I had to look long and hard for that one, finally found one in a thrift store.

Pam in cinti


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2014)

I have to agree with Joe on this one. The Super Jet does state that if the filters aren't aligned properly or if they are getting clogged that it will lead to excess leakage or even spraying. I have several different filtering units and try to use the one that most closely matches my needs. The Super Jet does a good job on medium sized filtering needs and the filters work well for 50 to 100 gallons before beginning to leak much (depending on the clarity of the wine).


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage and Pam
This is only my personal beliefs on filters -
If you do purchase them thru filter fast they are less than 3 dollars a piece. Why take the chance of possibly spoiling a complete batch of wine then ? Do several batches at one sitting - then dispose. 
The downfall about freezing is it makes the pore size even larger - as we all know that water expands when frozen.

The proper method would be to keep it in a meta solution while not exposing it to air - but is it worth all that hassle for less than 3 dollars ?


----------



## Sage (Nov 9, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> which filter are you referring to ?



I was refering to the whole house as shown in the photos. Just curious because if they were "reuseable", why waste money buying if they're not needed. I did order extra filters when I placed the order. I also found "fast filters" isn't fast . Around 2 weeks to get my order so next time I'll order extra extras.....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage said:


> I was refering to the whole house as shown in the photos. Just curious because if they were "reuseable", why waste money buying if they're not needed. I did order extra filters when I placed the order. I also found "fast filters" isn't fast . Around 2 weeks to get my order so next time I'll order extra extras.....



Sage - The one on Joes picture is a ecp5-10 filter for $4.99
the one I recommended in the tips and tricks is the P-5 for $3.65

I am not sure if the ecp5-10 has the hard plastic inserts which was ruining the filter housings - But I still agree what I mentioned in post 29 - unless it is a absolute filter which cost approx 100 dollars and then there are other ways of dealing with that issue.


----------



## Sage (Nov 9, 2014)

I did get the P5 as per your post. Next order, I'll get several and probably save some on shipping.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 9, 2014)

You can get boxes of 1 micron filters for ~60 bucks a box for 50 of them.


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 10, 2014)

Could you post a link. thx



dralarms said:


> You can get boxes of 1 micron filters for ~60 bucks a box for 50 of them.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 10, 2014)

Do a search for fp11x50


----------



## joeswine (Nov 10, 2014)

*Filtration*

JUST _MY OPPION_ BUT I WOULD NEVER REUSE A FILTER YOU HAVE KNOW IDEA WHAT WAS HARBORED WITHIN AND COULD POSSIBLY BE RE-RELEASED IN THE NEW WINE BEING FILTERED ,THAT'S NOT GOOD WINE MAKING PRACTICES.....AND WE ALL KNOW WERE ALL GOOD WINE MAKERS ON THIS FORUM..RIGHT!


----------



## cintipam (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you for the referral dralarms. If you hadn't recommended them I wouldn't have purchased such a large amount. I think the regular price might have gone up but there are a couple warehouse overstock at a reduced rate available, and I grabbed one. You all make good sense. And 50 filters will last me a good long time.

Pam in cinto


----------



## dralarms (Nov 10, 2014)

You're welcome. I use them all the time. And at around a buck each it makes sense just to pitch one and not try and reuse it


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 13, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Thank you for the referral dralarms. If you hadn't recommended them I wouldn't have purchased such a large amount. I think the regular price might have gone up but there are a couple warehouse overstock at a reduced rate available, and I grabbed one. You all make good sense. And 50 filters will last me a good long time.
> 
> Pam in cinto


 

i found them for 71 and 73. Where did you get yours

thx


----------



## dralarms (Nov 13, 2014)

On ebay. User is 123filter*com

68.39 right now for 50 1 micron filters. No plastic top or bottom so they seal good


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 13, 2014)

dralarms said:


> On ebay. User is 123filter*com
> 
> 68.39 right now for 50 1 micron filters. No plastic top or bottom so they seal good


 

Thx

just confirm that there are no issues using 1 micron on red wine

thx again


----------



## GreginND (Nov 13, 2014)

Putterrr said:


> Thx
> 
> just confirm that there are no issues using 1 micron on red wine
> 
> thx again



The only issue is that you'll have sparkling clear red wine.


----------



## booboo (Nov 13, 2014)

I got This Filter. I filtered the 2 gallons mead that was not clearing up and it is now perfectly clear. I also filtered 2.5 gallons of very cloudy mead and it is now perfectly clear. The filter was pretty clogged by the time I was done though. I back washed the filter with hot PBW, soaked it in PBW for a couple hours then rinsed and put it in a 3" PVC with K-meta and phosphoric acid. 

The filter works perfectly, now I just need to see how long it lasts. My plan is to only filter clear wine with it in the future.


----------



## cintipam (Nov 13, 2014)

When I bought mine there were 3 other warehouse overstock available and they cost $45 with free shipping. Just went back and checked for you seems only 1 box left now ovr $58. Description I read says outer box damaged internal filters still wrapped. I'll post again once they get here condition I receive them in .

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041KTQOQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Pam in cinti


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 16, 2014)

dralarms said:


> On ebay. User is 123filter*com
> 
> 68.39 right now for 50 1 micron filters. No plastic top or bottom so they seal good


 

I was comparing these filters to the P1 filter mentioned in the whole house filter thread and noticed a slight size difference

P1 is 9 3/4 x 2 3/8 inches
123 filter is 10 x 2.5

please confirm that this doesn't cause any issues with the houseing listed in the same thread

thx again


----------



## dralarms (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't have the whole house filter housing sold by them. But mine is a standard 10 inch housing and I've have no problems. The filter has no end caps so it will crush pretty well.


----------



## cintipam (Nov 16, 2014)

Just received my filters today (Amazon told me they'd come today, but I thought it was some sort of error. Sunday delivery with free shipping!). Filters measure 10", and while I did not actually filter anything I verified they seal up tight in the Pentek housing. This was sold as slightly damaged overstock. The outer cardboard box was a bit pushed in on one corner, but I suspect the original problem was the outer shrink wrap. Each and every filter was individually shrink wrapped and in perfect shape, but they were loose inside the shipping box. I'm betting there used to be an outer wrapper that got damaged and removed, thus the price cut.

I am thrilled with them. Paid $45 for 50 with free shipping. 1 Micron, but I saw 5 micron there also. I bet with time more outer wrappers will get damaged, so anyone interested just check back every couple days.

Thanks again dralarms!

Pam in cinti


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 16, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Just received my filters today (Amazon told me they'd come today, but I thought it was some sort of error. Sunday delivery with free shipping!). Filters measure 10", and while I did not actually filter anything I verified they seal up tight in the Pentek housing. This was sold as slightly damaged overstock. The outer cardboard box was a bit pushed in on one corner, but I suspect the original problem was the outer shrink wrap. Each and every filter was individually shrink wrapped and in perfect shape, but they were loose inside the shipping box. I'm betting there used to be an outer wrapper that got damaged and removed, thus the price cut.
> 
> I am thrilled with them. Paid $45 for 50 with free shipping. 1 Micron, but I saw 5 micron there also. I bet with time more outer wrappers will get damaged, so anyone interested just check back every couple days.
> 
> ...




Pam you did the markings on the housing I assume - correct ?
I just want to make sure that these filters match up to the ones I suggest purchasing from filter fast


----------



## cintipam (Nov 16, 2014)

Just went back to double check. Made the markings meet with about the same amount of effort it takes me to get them to meet with the original filters. Seem to be made the same way also. I'll be filtering in about 2 weeks so I'll come back to post my results positive or negative.

Sorry it will be so long but I had a busy wine week scheduled when our kitty kid had to be hospitalized for 4 days. Really threw my schedule to schnockers. Cat is recovering nicely, and I'm spending too much time trying to catch up.

Pam in cinti


----------



## GreginND (Nov 16, 2014)

I see a listing there now for $60.90 - it says "used - very good". Description says it comes in original package but packaging damaged. Is that what you bought?


----------



## GreginND (Nov 16, 2014)

Say, I'm wondering if these fit. They are 9.75 x 2.5.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BDSSZEQ/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_02_04_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cintipam (Nov 16, 2014)

That's exactly what I got. And they look great. I only paid 45, but at the time they had 3 available. When I looked the next day only 1 was available and the price jumped to 58.

I'd say go for it. Or if you prefer, watch the site a few weeks hoping more pkg gets damaged and price drops.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam (Nov 16, 2014)

Greg we cross posted. I did not get Purenex. I'm sure they would fit, but it's only 25 in the pack. I read a lot of feedback about folks who used Purenex and switched to the ones I bought. ONe guy said they clogged a bit earlier, but everyone else was very happy.

Pam in cinti


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 16, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Say, I'm wondering if these fit. They are 9.75 x 2.5.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BDSSZEQ/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_02_04_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Take a look at Pams results - she is using a 10''
As long as you do not have the hard plastic insert in the filter = you should be fine - That is why you mark the filter housings. Also that is what creates the seal is the top and bottom of the filter housing cutting into the filter for proper sealage. 
That is another reason not to use the filters over again


----------



## GreginND (Nov 17, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Greg we cross posted. I did not get Purenex. I'm sure they would fit, but it's only 25 in the pack. I read a lot of feedback about folks who used Purenex and switched to the ones I bought. ONe guy said they clogged a bit earlier, but everyone else was very happy.
> 
> Pam in cinti




Thanks. My mind was just reading that as a 50 ct box. 



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dallase (Jul 12, 2016)

[cross posting this here also]

When I bought my filter setup, I bought the P1 and P5 Pentek filters from filtersfast. After going through 5 or 6 of them now, I'm looking if there is a cheaper alternative that will suffice as they are quite expensive at $6 a pop. I would have to buy 24+ to get that $3.49 price.

I was wondering if anyone has used the Tier1 P1-10 which are $1.89 ea.

http://www.waterfilters.net/pentek-p...0JHA&hotdeal=5

or $1.55 ea in bulk (25cnt) from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CJNEU5W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks in advance!


----------

